# NEW CLUTCH RECORD



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 5, 2012)

*She started to dig at 1000 this morning and layed one egg at 1400! This is our new lowest egg count per clutch, **one!*


----------



## Tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

*RE: NEW RECORD*

How many is typical?


----------



## jaizei (Feb 5, 2012)

*RE: NEW RECORD*

hahaha


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 5, 2012)

*RE: NEW RECORD*



Tortoise said:


> How many is typical?



 Between 8 and 15.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 5, 2012)

Haha well I'm sure he'll be a special little snowflake when he hatches


----------



## wellington (Feb 5, 2012)

Could she still lay another day like I have heard some do, not all at once?
That was a lot of work for the poor thing for just one.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 5, 2012)

ShadowRancher said:


> Haha well I'm sure he'll be a special little snowflake when he hatches



 *Maybe the first albino aldabra in the world!*


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 5, 2012)

I suppose one is better than none...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 5, 2012)

wellington said:


> Could she still lay another day like I have heard some do, not all at once?
> That was a lot of work for the poor thing for just one.



 *She could, last year one of her clutches was four, she usually lays around 7 to 9.*


----------



## l0velesly (Feb 5, 2012)

Funny! One little egg!


----------



## jkingler (Feb 5, 2012)

It's the chosen one.


----------



## jaizei (Feb 5, 2012)

_There can be only one_


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 5, 2012)

...I will pay you in chocolates to name him MacLeod.



ALDABRAMAN said:


> ShadowRancher said:
> 
> 
> > Haha well I'm sure he'll be a special little snowflake when he hatches
> ...



Also this would be awesome...but you would still have to name MacLeod


----------



## jojodesca (Feb 5, 2012)

ShadowRancher said:


> ...I will pay you in chocolates to name him MacLeod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






highlander!


----------



## Talka (Feb 5, 2012)

The Last of the Time Lords

The Last Airbender

I Am Legend

There's just so many references


----------



## Zamric (Feb 5, 2012)

The Alpha and The Omega


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 5, 2012)

I think that one has my name on it !


----------



## Tccarolina (Feb 6, 2012)

I bet that will be your 800 pounder!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 6, 2012)

supremelysteve said:


> I bet that will be your 800 pounder!



 The 800 pound albino! lol..


----------



## ShadowRancher (Feb 6, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> supremelysteve said:
> 
> 
> > I bet that will be your 800 pounder!
> ...



I think we're starting to put a little too much pressure on this poor little egg


----------



## Jacob (Feb 6, 2012)

Last Aldabra To Hatch for 2012


----------



## TaraDodrill (Feb 6, 2012)

She will be a very special one. Such a wonderful tort species!


----------

